# Best products for black exterior trim



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all,

So I’m just about to get a new car and it’s got more unpainted exterior trim than my current car.

I usually use Autoglym Bumper and Trim Gel, but it doesn’t seem to last that long and with the amount of trim on my car I’d rather not do it too often.

Can people recommend anything that’s reasonably long lasting, just as easy to use, cheap and readily available? 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have 'solution finish',seems to last really well. Easy to use. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I cannot and will not say whats the best. Used a few and as suggested above Autoglym has been a cheap and easy product that faired well for years. 
It's not really all that though and useful on some parts still, but things are improving so much now.

I bought KC Plast Star Ps. I can confirm it is very, very good.
I was recommended it and took the chance as it was definitely not cheap.
Been using for 6 months and converted. Surfaces like plastic needs to be clean. Applying this gear is very easy and only needs wiping over. And yes it can be used on tyres too, just wipe on sidewalls only.
It has a mat finish, not shiny and tacky and it leaves a look of new plastic and rubber. It has Uv protection too. Sun causes more damage than anything.

I try my best to buy the best and it will take something special for me to change from Ps.
Its not cheap, it's good and goes a long way ending up good value. :thumb:


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

The best I've used is Britemax Trim max - https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-trim-max-black-trim-restorer-118ml-c2x25417940


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

For a really economical and effective product CarPro PERL diluted. I think their recommended ratio is 3:1 but I always use 4:1 to good effect. I wipe the rubbers/plastics over every wash and they look like new.
Harry


----------



## WaveRunner (May 1, 2019)

westerman said:


> For a really economical and effective product CarPro PERL diluted. I think their recommended ratio is 3:1 but I always use 4:1 to good effect. I wipe the rubbers/plastics over every wash and they look like new.
> Harry


That seems a very economical product Harry, will give it a try. It says on the manufacturers site that it can be used in the engine bay too.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Gtechniq C4 
yes there is Prep needed,once done that is it for 2+ years on black trim 
hands down better than any of the "lasts a week/month at best unless it rains" ones


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Plus 1 for car pro pearl ! I use it for external trim , engine bay plastics , tyre side wall and interior trim diluted to the task .


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive tried AG bumper and trim, carPRO perl and gtechniq T1

And its gtechniq T1 every time, its got more durability than neat application of Perl, easier to use than Perl as T1 is a gel, unlike PERL that is watery.

I now only use PERL in the engine as you can just spray it on hoses and for leather at 1:3

Only downside is T1 is more expensive but you need to apply it less often so pay more for less work or do more work for a cheaper product is the real question?


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

A lot better than you'd assume it to be...

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet-pro-black-to-the-future-dressing-250ml

... and a little goes a very long way.


----------



## -marius- (Apr 13, 2010)

Owatrol Polytrol(https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/product/polytrol/). This stuff is pure magic on exterior plastic.
It is cheap(for me 0,5 liter will probably last at least a decade) and lasts a very long time.
On my previous car it was still holding well after 1,5 years(I then sold it). If done properly I have hard people getting 2-3 years. It will become less shiny after this time but the color will still be almost the same as the first day you applied it.
Very important to follow instructions to get the best results. Only thing I have done different is that I use cheap kitchen sponges for application, I don't want to ruin my applicator pads or microfiber cloths for this. 
Not to be used on rubber!


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

“Polytrol is a deep penetrating oil which restores the original colour and appearance of dull or tarnished plastics, gelcoats, metals, and other surfaces.”

Interesting stuff.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

-marius- said:


> Owatrol Polytrol(https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/product/polytrol/). This stuff is pure magic on exterior plastic.
> It is cheap(for me 0,5 liter will probably last at least a decade) and lasts a very long time.
> On my previous car it was still holding well after 1,5 years(I then sold it). If done properly I have hard people getting 2-3 years. It will become less shiny after this time but the color will still be almost the same as the first day you applied it.
> Very important to follow instructions to get the best results. Only thing I have done different is that I use cheap kitchen sponges for application, I don't want to ruin my applicator pads or microfiber cloths for this.
> Not to be used on rubber!


Looks interesting, a 100ml sample pot is only £5 delivered so ordered to try on the BMWs hood cover, its hard grained black plastic and nothing has really done the trick on it that I have tried so far


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

andy665 said:


> Looks interesting, a 100ml sample pot is only £5 delivered so ordered to try on the BMWs hood cover, its hard grained black plastic and nothing has really done the trick on it that I have tried so far


A follow up on performance would be appreciated. Can't get it to test down under.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Auto Finesse Revive is nice.
Easy to apply, and I don't mind doing every couple of months.
Solution Finish to very good too (although more expensive)

Long term, you're looking at Gtechniq C4 or similar for a more permanent solution.
Prep is key with this though.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

There’s a lot of great recommendations here but also a lot of misguided ones.

Without getting into semantics, there are three categories when it comes to trim treatments: Dressing, Restoration, Coating.

Dressings are temporary, restoration products are permanent reviving products, and coatings are permanent protection products.

As a quick example, a dressing would be Meguiars Trim Detailer, a restoration product would be Solution Finish and a coating would be a ceramic (Any. Yes they can almost all go over plastics. Dedicated not required).

A coating, in of its self, won’t fully and properly restore plastic and a restoration product won’t technically leave protection once restored. A ceramic can be used post restoration with some products.

Although OP didn’t mention which they were after, it is an important factor to clarify when it comes to trim treatments to properly discern between types and make appropriate recommendations.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sold on the 'permanent'. All products are temporary and not infinite. imo

The reason I use CarPro PERL is because after washing the car (and wheels) it's easy, simple and cheap to wipe a coat of PERL onto the trim and tyres and they then retain their 'new' look. It's also very versatile and can be used on the engine and car interior if you wish.
Yes there's a myriad of products out there, all doing a good job and each to his own. I prefer the water based products to the gels and coatings, others don't.

Harry


----------



## -marius- (Apr 13, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Looks interesting, a 100ml sample pot is only £5 delivered so ordered to try on the BMWs hood cover, its hard grained black plastic and nothing has really done the trick on it that I have tried so far


Please update us on the results. Remember that the preparation before applying Polytrol is very important. I degrease, wash and dry, then wipe with 3M control spray, IPA or something similar and let it dry for minimum 12 hours making sure the plastic is completely dry.
If it is a really rough surface then you might need to use a small paint brush to work it into the plastic.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Meguiar's Ultimate Black Plastic Restorer seems to last failry well and gives a nice low sheen finish.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

westerman said:


> Not sold on the 'permanent'. All products are temporary and not infinite. imo


Neither is the original substrate. Relative to that lifespan, a product should be regarded as permanent if it can withstand the same conditions for a similar period.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks to -marius- and andy665, my sample pot arrived today.

If the weather is OK at weekend I’ll let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## -marius- (Apr 13, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Thanks to -marius- and andy665, my sample pot arrived today.
> 
> If the weather is OK at weekend I'll let you know how I get on with it!


Tried it yet?


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

andy__d said:


> Gtechniq C4
> yes there is Prep needed,once done that is it for 2+ years on black trim
> hands down better than any of the "lasts a week/month at best unless it rains" ones


Plus one for this. It's brilliant stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I like using 303 protectant. It is not sticky and not too shiny.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, I bought the tester of Owatrol Polytrol roughly at the end of May. I applied it early June to the Scuttle panel and front of the engine cover on my S4 - application was pretty straight forward using a make up pad. Though I noticed the microfibre cloth I wiped it turned hard afterwards almost like a ceramic sealant.

Very happy with the results and not too shiny just a nice black finish. I need to do the other half's Ceed which has a lot more black plastic on it. I suspect it would work very well on the plastic kick plates on cars.

I was also really surprised they sent me a money off voucher for a full sized tub.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

SwordfishCoupe said:


> Hello, I bought the tester of Owatrol Polytrol roughly at the end of May. I applied it early June to the Scuttle panel and front of the engine cover on my S4 - application was pretty straight forward using a make up pad. Though I noticed the microfibre cloth I wiped it turned hard afterwards almost like a ceramic sealant.
> 
> Very happy with the results and not too shiny just a nice black finish. I need to do the other half's Ceed which has a lot more black plastic on it. I suspect it would work very well on the plastic kick plates on cars.
> 
> I was also really surprised they sent me a money off voucher for a full sized tub.


Excellent, keep the experiences coming.

It's an interesting product I'd like to test but it's not easy to get hands on it where I am.


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

James_R said:


> Auto Finesse Revive is nice.
> Easy to apply, and I don't mind doing every couple of months.
> Solution Finish to very good too (although more expensive)
> 
> ...


+1 for Gtechniq. It’s amazing stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I used Owatrol Polytrol on a rainwater downpipe a couple of years ago and it's still black. As I had the ladders out last week to paint the gutters and soffits I finished the job off on the downpipe and also had a go at the soil stack which was a very pale grey in places; it did not turn it back to black but did darken in those areas and black in the less exposed areas. Still plenty left in the £5 sample tin.
Tried using it on one of the rear rubber floor mat and it did seem to improve the dark grey appearance but as yet I havent treated the other three (not going to treat the drivers one in case of slippage).


----------



## bustersolomon (4 mo ago)

I never had to use any of these products. Consider me a mama's boy but I always throw away the tyres before they lose their blackness.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bustersolomon said:


> I never had to use any of these products. Consider me a mama's boy but I always throw away the tyres before they lose their blackness.


Hmmm, it's about exterior trim, rather than tyre dressings ? unless i've missed something obvious


----------



## YouMissedAbit (10 mo ago)

Carpro Dlux


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Hmmm, it's about exterior trim, rather than tyre dressings ? unless i've missed something obvious


Only thing missed is another spam account I suspect


----------

